# AMD Catalyst 13.12 WHQL



## Netboy (18. Dezember 2013)

Gelöscht


----------



## DarkScorpion (18. Dezember 2013)

kein DS kein DL

da bleibe ich bei meinem alten Treiber 13.9


----------



## Sebbi102 (18. Dezember 2013)

Also weder bei Asus noch bei Msi und auch nicht bei Gigabyte gibt es den neuesten Treiber.


----------



## Nazzy (18. Dezember 2013)

AMD Catalyst 13.12 WHQL Download


----------



## AnonHome1234 (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich warte lieber auf was Offizielles


----------



## Netboy (18. Dezember 2013)

Gelöscht


----------



## TheEpicHorst (18. Dezember 2013)

_Ich hätte mal gerne ein Paket mit Mantle......_


----------



## AnonHome1234 (18. Dezember 2013)

Netboy schrieb:


> Siehe oben


 
Ich meine was Offizielles von der AMD Seite.
Der AMD Downloader zeigt an, dass der 13.11 Beta 9.5 der neuste wäre.


----------



## plaGGy (18. Dezember 2013)

Gibts Changelog?

oder ists wieder nur latest BEta als WHQL?
Würde mich interessieren ob sie aus AC 4 noch rausgeholt haben, dann könnte ich noch mehr AO zuschalten 


Edit: Bin dumm, steht ja dabei


----------



## Netboy (18. Dezember 2013)

Gelöscht


----------



## flasha (18. Dezember 2013)

Bin mal gespannt ob damit die Bluescreens bei der Wiedergabe von YT Videos behoben wird.


----------



## KrHome (19. Dezember 2013)

plaGGy schrieb:


> oder ists wieder nur latest BEta als WHQL?


Der Beta 9.5 ist auf den 29.11. datiert und der 13.12 WHQL auf den 06.12. Der WHQL sollte also aktueller sein.


----------



## Rizoma (19. Dezember 2013)

KrHome schrieb:


> Der Beta 9.5 ist auf den 29.11. datiert und der 13.12 WHQL auf den 06.12. Der WHQL sollte also aktueller sein.



Da zwischen beiden Treibern nur 1 Woche liegt würde ich trotzdem sagen das der 9.5 = 13.12 WHQL ist die Woche wird wohl für die MS Zertifizierung drauf gegangen sein.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (19. Dezember 2013)

Netboy schrieb:


> Jetzt auch über  AMD


 
Hab ich dann letzte Nacht auch gesehen, irgendwas anders als bei 9.5?


----------



## KrHome (19. Dezember 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Da zwischen beiden Treibern nur 1 Woche liegt würde ich trotzdem sagen das der 9.5 = 13.12 WHQL ist die Woche wird wohl für die MS Zertifizierung drauf gegangen sein.


 Der WHQL ist definitiv neuer. Die Datierung ist immer von vor der Abgabe zum Zertifizierungsprozess - welcher vorliegend 12 Tage (06. - 18.12.) gedauert hat.


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Dezember 2013)

...und Afterburner und GPU-Z zeigen 13-11 an......

...und im CCC steht auch 13-11 und nun?


----------



## KrHome (19. Dezember 2013)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ...und Afterburner und GPU-Z zeigen 13-11 an......
> 
> ...und im CCC steht auch 13-11 und nun?


 Ist nicht das erste mal, dass das passiert. Ist ein reiner Schönheitsfehler. Da hat wieder mal irgendjemand bei AMD vergessen den Textbaustein im Code anzupassen.

Wichtig ist der mittlere Teil der ersten Zeile. "131206" gibt das Datum (Jahr, Monat, Tag) an. Passt also.


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (19. Dezember 2013)

danke


----------



## Cabcoke (21. Dezember 2013)

Hab den Treiber auch drauf, aber Windows zeigt mir ein Update oder so ? o: 
Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das installieren sollte^^


----------



## Netboy (21. Dezember 2013)

Gelöscht


----------



## unze (21. Dezember 2013)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ...und Afterburner und GPU-Z zeigen 13-11 an......
> 
> ...und im CCC steht auch 13-11 und nun?


 
Wenns stört, einfach in der Registry anpassen (ist nur ein Schönheitsfehler)

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\amdkmdag]
"Catalyst_Version"="13.12"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000]
"Catalyst_Version"="13.12"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0001]
"Catalyst_Version"="13.12"
```

Wenn die Versionnummer vom Treiber-Paket mit 13.251 beginnt, ists der 13.12er


----------



## OctoCore (21. Dezember 2013)

Man sollte den Pfad nehmen, der im CCC angezeigt wird - der ist nicht bei jedem _ControlSet001_.
Ist aber trotzdem schlampig von AMD, den Versionsstring von Catalyst nicht anzupassen.


----------



## Duvar (9. Januar 2014)

AMD Catalyst 13.11 LINUX Beta v9.95 driver adds support for Steam OS

AMD Catalyst


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Januar 2014)

Mit dem neuen Treiber (AMD Catalyst 13.12 WHQL) erscheint in der Ereignisanzeige von Windows folgender Fehler:

"ATI EEU maximum number of session has been surpassed" Hat jemand eine Idee zur Beseitigung des Fehlers?
Mit "google" hab ich nichts erschöpfendes gefunden.


----------



## Duvar (10. Januar 2014)

Hast du ein Linux System? Nein? Warum installierst du es dann^^
Wenn ja tut es mir Leid, als Windows user sollte man es nicht installieren, nur zur Info. (Wenn es um den von mir geposteten Link geht)


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Januar 2014)

...nein, nur normal Win8.1 mit dem aktuellen WHQL Treiber 13.12.


----------



## OctoCore (12. Januar 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Mit dem neuen Treiber (AMD Catalyst 13.12 WHQL) erscheint in der Ereignisanzeige von Windows folgender Fehler:
> 
> "ATI EEU maximum number of session has been surpassed" Hat jemand eine Idee zur Beseitigung des Fehlers?
> Mit "google" hab ich nichts erschöpfendes gefunden.


 
Kommt der regelmäßig? Im Prinzip kannst du ihn ignorieren.
Alternativ kannst du mal den vom Treiber installierten Hotkeyservice deaktivieren und schauen, ob der Fehler dann wegbleibt.


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Januar 2014)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Kommt der regelmäßig? Im Prinzip kannst du ihn ignorieren.
> Alternativ kannst du mal den vom Treiber installierten Hotkeyservice deaktivieren und schauen, ob der Fehler dann wegbleibt.



...nicht regelmäßig, aber 2 - 3 x täglich. Werde nun mal nach dem Hotkeyservice suche..... hast du ne Quelle parat?

...habe jetzt erstmal den 13.12 sauber neu drauf gepackt, nachdem ich die Reste vom treiber geputzt habe.


----------



## OctoCore (15. Januar 2014)

Mal im Auge behalten...

Also diese HotkeyService  wird von mir immer direkt nach einer Treiberinstallation gelöscht (per _Autoruns_), dass ich gar nicht mehr weiß, wie der sich in Windows unter _Dienste _nennt. Aber irgendwas mit AMD/ATI - lässt sich also recht einfach finden. 
Aber die entsprechende Exe ist auch unter dem Taskmanager sichtbar. Ist _atieclxx.exe_ oder _atiesrxx.exe_ (AMD Externel Events Service Module).
Ich komme jetzt drauf, weil ich mal eine recht ähnliche Meldung in der Ereignisanzeige hatte, während der Service lief - aber noch nie ohne Service. Außerdewm könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass EE in EEU einen Bezug auf _External Events_ hat. Ist natürlich reine Spekulation.


----------



## -Largo- (15. Januar 2014)

Hmm schade wieder kein Fix für den Saints Row 4 Black Screen bei der R9 280X.
Da hilft anscheinend nur warten und AMD weiter nerfen.


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Januar 2014)

@OctoCore... der Fehler ist erstmal weg nach der Neuinstallation. Werde aber mal weiter schauen,
ob und wann der Fehler wieder kommt, danke bis hierhin.


----------



## marvinj (16. Januar 2014)

Hab in Games, im Fenster, teilweise auch Vollbildmodus, Bildfragmente, welche immer an der selben Stelle flackern.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Januar 2014)

In allen Spielen? Dann ist das leider eher ein Hardware-Defekt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## marvinj (16. Januar 2014)

Nein, nicht in allen Spielen, zum Glück 
Tritt aber oft nach nem Alt-Tab auf. Hatte ich mit dem 13.11 Beta 5 nicht :/
MfG


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Januar 2014)

Hast du den Grafikspeicher übertaktet?


----------



## marvinj (16. Januar 2014)

Nein. Läuft alles @Stock
Naja, ist auch nur sporadisch. Mal gucken, ob sich das mit dem nächsten Treiber behebt. Hatte auch nen Flimmer (kompletter Schirm) in SR4, hat sich dann aber wieder gefangen


----------



## Mitchpuken (9. März 2014)

So wie hier beschrieben klappt es wunderbar, nur leider auf dem falschen Monitor. In der LIST.bat habe ich 3x je Adapterindex und Displayindex. Alle drei probiert, bekommt es nicht auf dem Mainmonitor hin. Dass es klappt sehe ich daran, dass wenn ich in der Steambibliothek den Monitor ändere und dort ingame die Auflösung ändern kann. Am Desktop ist die Auflösung auch auswählbar.


----------

